# What rubbers do you guys buy?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Where do you all buy your rubber bands? Will the standard Wally World bands work? Or do you all pay for the more high dollar UV resistant type. Obviously the size/style would be dictated by the amount of breaking strength/drag I wanted.

Thanks


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Office Depot #64s


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks. Average breaking strength on those?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Kenton said:


> Thanks. Average breaking strength on those?


Sorry to derail. But I thought about completly different rubbers when I saw the title.

I usually got mine at the pharmacy.:thumbup: I went for the tough ribbed ones that had a good breaking strength.:thumbsup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess so. They a little powdery too. I likes that..


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Founds some numbers. Looks like 16# breaking strength. In case anyone cares.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Always keep a magnum in wallet so when I open it, it falls out in front of the lady. Keep normal sized ones at home for actual use.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Sorry to derail. But I thought about completly different rubbers when I saw the title.
> 
> I usually got mine at the pharmacy.:thumbup: I went for the tough ribbed ones that had a good breaking strength.:thumbsup:


With Spermacide....:yes:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

HHH don't sell yourself short. Slip on the magnum, you might enjoy the roominess!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

The ones with the s/n at the open end, Mike??? I'm sorry....you prolly never had to unroll one that far.....:whistling:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Sure have, I just tie it off and use it again.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

How to recycle a rubber....wash da f' outta it....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can save some money by getting large latex gloves and just cutting the fingers off. Get 10 uses out of each pair, or more if you wash them like suggested above. super tight fit and very uncomfortable, but it prolly won't last long anyway


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> You can save some money by getting large latex gloves and just cutting the fingers off. Get 10 uses out of each pair, or more if you wash them like suggested above. super tight fit and very uncomfortable, but it prolly won't last long anyway


Very true, however I've found that they don't have that latitudinal stretch some of us,  er, some people need. :whistling:


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

get the magnums and then buy the rubberbands to hold it on.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, I took this one down the rabbit hole.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

Telum Pisces said:


> Wow, I took this one down the rabbit hole.


isn't that where you are supposed to take the rubbers?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Like Downtime, #64 from Office Depot or J&M Tackle


----------



## BY Ryan (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh lord Jesus...


----------

